# bbc 'life'



## chump54 (8 Dec 2009)

only managed to watch the opening sequence so far... so little time, such rubbish broadband. but it looks like a good one.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... fe_Plants/

edit: oh yeah it's about plants   

Chris


----------



## tko187 (9 Dec 2009)

Was brilliant mate....enjoy!


----------



## George Farmer (9 Dec 2009)

The whole series is unmissable IMO.  Worth investing in a decent HD TV for this alone!

I particularly enjoy the bit at the end when they show you how they film each episode.  Incredible.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Dec 2009)

It was very interesting particularly the trees that live beyond 5000 year!!!!  

Aint nature brilliant!


----------



## myboyshay (9 Dec 2009)

Amazing...David's a living legend.  It's out on DVD/blue ray now...great christmas pressie  

Mark


----------



## chump54 (9 Dec 2009)

yeah a great series... the 'hows its made' is brilliant (my kids love that bit). very inspiring.

Chris


----------



## SunnyP (9 Dec 2009)

Definitely getting it Life on blu-ray as Planet Earth was mind blowing to watch as my first blu-ray purchase, watched it about 5 times now. Would also recommend getting blu-ray over dvd as detail in the images makes watching it soo much more worth it. (excluding the need to buy a blu-ray player)


----------



## John Starkey (9 Dec 2009)

The whole series has been awesome   .


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Dec 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Aint nature brilliant!



It sure is. On Top Gear the other day they were reviewing a car that runs on sliced Dolphin. awesome.  

Dave.


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Dec 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you mean by sliced dolphin  like dolphin meat?


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Dec 2009)

I wasn`t being serious, Adam.  

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Dec 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> It sure is. On Top Gear the other day they were reviewing a car that runs on sliced Dolphin. awesome.


Ha ha, classic Spencer, i'm actually Laughing Out Loud


----------

